# A Few More Pics......



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

new pic from another show....










MY CREW....











More Moroso show pics....










Nizmonik SE-R


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

It just keeps on getting better and better. I really like the side skirts.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

From 1CLNB14:

Looks really nice man.
I get my car back from the body shop tomorrow, then I start on the DVD install.

I will have some new pics in March 


Those skirts are so nice......


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like the sides too but I should have trusted my gut instinct and had the shop add to bring the side down lower.....I would have liked for the skirts to drop as low as the front....

OH and 1CLN what kind of DVD are U working with....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*NICE!*

ur car is still lookin' good!! u know, i would always see ur boy NIZMONIK back when i would go to the races on 8th street and 107th ave....maybe ill go this week


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: NICE!*



whiteb14 said:


> *ur car is still lookin' good!! u know, i would always see ur boy NIZMONIK back when i would go to the races on 8th street and 107th ave....maybe ill go this week *


Yeah I dont think he goes up there as much I think it kinda died down....Ive never even been around there since its all the way down in Kendall


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Whats the deal with your headlights and corner lenses? Are they not supposed to line up, or were there complications with the bumper? There is a little ball screw that normally 'pops' into a socket that is on Aisian market headlight units. With a pliars you can twist it off and the sides will lay flush. I had trouble with those things before I got my stealth halos. With the stealth corners and stock lights they stuck out a little. But I removed the screw and that was it.

Seth

P.S. the more I see those M3 skirts the more I favor them. There is something about them that makes the sit right. Did you do anything special or was it just bolt them up?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



> Yeah I dont think he goes up there as much I think it kinda died down....Ive never even been around there since its all the way down in Kendall


YUP... thats why i dont go anymore, its always full of cops!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm using this headunit : Sony XAV-7W








http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-kSkZnDkCV5X/ProdView.asp?i=158XAV7W&id=morephotos&a=&s=0

and I'm going to use a PS2 for DVD and video game playback.
I also picked up the 10 disc CD/CD-R/CD-RW/MP3 changer.
Sam and I are going to start on the custom install this weekend


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Whats the deal with your headlights and corner lenses? Are they not supposed to line up, or were there complications with the bumper? There is a little ball screw that normally 'pops' into a socket that is on Aisian market headlight units. With a pliars you can twist it off and the sides will lay flush. I had trouble with those things before I got my stealth halos. With the stealth corners and stock lights they stuck out a little. But I removed the screw and that was it.
> 
> Seth
> ...


Seth the lights have been a problem for me ever since I got into that front end accident. I just have not been able to have them sit right. The guy that did my kit has anidea about filling in the gaps so Im gonna let him try it once I leave it with him to do my wing and tails...

Now the sides arent just bolted on -they're molded on so that may add to the affect of the look...

1CLN-Nice choice-I want the Pioneer screen-IM a Pioneer MAN


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Sam and I are going to start on the custom install this weekend  *


Word. No one will survive the awesome install  ...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

so when are ya droppin an sr20det on that bad boy?


Ben


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

What up dogg, of course you know I'm a say it's nice, you have my GB money, LOL just jokin. Nice man, I'm a have to come down to FLA and ride wit yall boyz.

1CLNB14: let me know how that Sony install goes, I was gonna buy one, but was afraid how the screen quality was gonna look.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sweet lookin ride. love the wheels.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

pretty TIGHT brotha


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice cars, clean and nice, wish my paint on my 91 se-r looked that clean


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

crazy4myb14--as soon as its paid for the SR20 will come-det if I can.....

sno, CHI, JT,etc....--thanks foe the kind words.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

no problemooooooo I JUST WANT COMPLIMENTS ONCE I AM FINISHED WITH MY RIDE  LOL J/K only if it looks nice (honest opinion)


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

very nice car man... one of the nicest sentras ive ever seen!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

motentra said:


> *very nice car man... one of the nicest sentras ive ever seen! *



 ....thanks


----------

